# Florida



## damonlbeaty (Apr 26, 2014)

I am looking for a possible land contract or rental here in Florida. Anyone know of any information or direction that I can look?


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I live in North Central Florida in a town called Fort White. I know there are many places here to rent with land and the landlords usually don't care what you do on their land since it can all be fixed. Small time, backwoods, neighbor oriented area. Check it out on Zillow, that usually helps. Good luck


----------

